# Record what you hear WITHOUT a soundcard



## paraclete (Aug 8, 2008)

I have what I think is an unusual problem:









I have a realteck soundcard built into the motherboard.

I bought the BOSE companion 5 sound system, which is a USB sound system that does not use a sound card.

I want to record various thinks that I can hear, whether it be from Winamp streaming audio, a streaming video file from IHOP that appears in a popup window, etc.

No software that I can find will do this absent taking the sound that goes through the sound card. Usually works, except if you have a USB sound system.

I have tried to enable the soundcard though "sound and audio devices properties" which allows me to hears sound from the OTHER pair of speakers I plugged into the sound card jacks. But no software I have downloaded/bought etc will recognize the soundcard and/or detect any noticeable sound levels. including Roxio Media Center 10.1 that I just bought.

Is there ANY software that will take the sound BEVORE it goes to the sound card, i.e. however XP sends it to the USB port, that I can use to record?

Or, is the only solution to scrap the BOSE (love the sound and hate to lose it  ) and get an internal sound card and different speakers?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

In the Sounds and Audio Devices properties, Audio tab. Does it have under Sound Playback both your internal sound card and the USB device? If so, you should be able to have the USB for playback and on the Sound Recording section, have the sound card be the default.

I can't say for sure because I don't have that setup, but that would be my first area to check.

You can get to the Properties by right clicking on the speaker icon on the bottom right and clicking properties.


----------



## paraclete (Aug 8, 2008)

well, the default device is the RealTek HD Audio Input, which seems that I should get recording sound regardless of the playback being the Bose or the Realtek. but no detectable sound

Hm.. Good try, and I appreciate the input. 

Recording volume is maxed out and not muted.

I did not have "use only default settings" checked. Trying that now


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ok.

note that I asked for your posts to be separated into a new thread, that way the original thread starter will not get our messages in his mailbox


----------



## paraclete (Aug 8, 2008)

thank you for segregating this into a new thread. As newbie, I tried to start a new thread but saw that I added to an old one, and could not figure out out to change it. 

I had Tunebit installed, and thought that may be interferring so I uninstalled it, and rebooted. did not fix the problem. Roxio does not recognize the sound card, although music comes through the sound card speakers. I wonder if the on board card will not allow me to do "what you hear" recording.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

This has a free trial.

http://www.totalrecorder.com/productfr_tr.htm


----------



## paraclete (Aug 8, 2008)

I now can record IF I set the "sound and audio devices properties" to to use the RealTek soundcard for default sound playback as well as for sound recording. 

It would be nice if I could leave the Bose for playback when recording, but at least i got it to work. I suspect the TuneBite software was somehow interferring. 

Interestingly, Roxio EMC 10 does not show ANY soundcard to "capture" from. That will be my next call on Monday


----------

